# knobby magnet



## mattc (Jun 22, 2007)

newbie here i just purchased a knobby magnet of ebay
to try and install myself but it does not work
on my alumimin spool do i need a metal spool
for the magnet to work.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Not sure what reel, or knobby magnet you bought, but aluminum spools are compatible with magging of any kind. Elaborate on the "not working" part and maybe someone can help you.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Your mag conversion will work with your aluminum spool. It will even work with a graphite spool. The magnet doesn't have to be able to stick to the spool. The magnet disrupts the eddy current created around a spinning spool.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

b3butner said:


> ...It will even work with a graphite spool. ..


Bulls Hit, the only way it would work is if you could screw the magnets down enough to rub the spool! You may glue a AL washer to the spool and get some braking but the eddy currents created in carbon alone are not strong enough to provide any noticable braking on teh spool.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

toejam said:


> Bulls Hit, the only way it would work is if you could screw the magnets down enough to rub the spool! You may glue a AL washer to the spool and get some braking but the eddy currents created in carbon alone are not strong enough to provide any noticable braking on teh spool.


 First you need to learn to spell or maybe type. As for carbon it conducts very, very well.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

b3butner said:


> First you need to learn to spell or maybe type. As for carbon it conducts very, very well.


No Dude..Graphite spools are NOT responsive to magging...Yes carbon conducts electricity But is not affected by mags. Sorry Ask anybody that builds or mags reels and they will tell you the same....BTW Make sure you know what you talking about before you jump down someones throat.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

b3butner said:


> First you need to learn to spell or maybe type. As for carbon it conducts very, very well.


 Yes, pure carbon is a very very very good conductor,, but a graphite spool is made of carbon fibers in a plastic resin matrix which doesn't conduct very, very, very well. this is not a good thingy for the formation of eddy currents. Sorry about the spelling and such, I didn't realize you were going to be grading them, but i think you got my message after all!


----------



## LHR (Aug 10, 2006)

Ive had no trouble with graphite spools getting them to work with adjustable mag setups . all Ive maged have been very responsive ,here's a few Ive maged from tournament reels to fishing reel to graphite spools ,


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I didn't see any graphite spools in that UNBEIVEABLY SWEET AS HELL stash!! NICE COLLECTION :beer: Could you elaborate on which graphite spool reels you have managed to successfully mag without adding anything to?


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

LHR said:


> Ive had no trouble with graphite spools getting them to work with adjustable mag setups . all Ive maged have been very responsive ,here's a few Ive maged from tournament reels to fishing reel to graphite spools ,


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I once saw a guy who had a perpetual motion machine too,,, like I said if you are getting any braking on a graphite composite spool you are using the magnet as a mechanical brake,,, but Barty is right about one thing ,,,, sweet stash of reels! You other guys need to run over to UNC and let them know yall have disproven serveral of good ole Sir Issac's laws!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

barty b said:


> I didn't see any graphite spools in that UNBEIVEABLY SWEET AS HELL stash!! NICE COLLECTION :beer: Could you elaborate on which graphite spool reels you have managed to successfully mag without adding anything to?


Like I said...I see a BUNCH of aluminum spools,Mostly Abus and the Avets...What reel is that first pic? How about showing the inside and spool? Don't mistake a Black ANNODIZED ALUMINUM spool for graphite..There is a difference. For example...Penn 525,535,545 and 555 are annodized aluminum..Daiwa slsh's are graphite and require the addition of metal to the side of the spool,Thats why the Wheels Reels sideplate kit comes with a washer to attach to the spool. This can also be done with thin sheet aluminum.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

LHR said:


> Ive had no trouble with graphite spools getting them to work with adjustable mag setups . all Ive maged have been very responsive ,here's a few Ive maged from tournament reels to fishing reel to graphite spools ,



So there IS a bigger 'Ho than me out there...opcorn:


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

toejam said:


> Bulls Hit, the only way it would work is if you could screw the magnets down enough to rub the spool! You may glue a AL washer to the spool and get some braking but the eddy currents created in carbon alone are not strong enough to provide any noticable braking on teh spool.


Hey TJ,

Yes, rubbing the spool works quite well!  

I just finished adding a make shift adjustable mag to a Newell 338. The first round was to add an aluminum washer to the spool. A friend manufactured a thin washer for me that is about 2" in diameter. By adding a fixed magnet to the side plate I was able to hit 160 yards with 40# line and a 7 ounce sinker. The problem was with changing winds and temperatures.

The total parts were a 1" 10-32 stainless steel flathead screw, a stainless steel nut, 1/2" diameter magnet and a wire nut.

It works very well with spin tests. However it may have a bit too much control. Testing will tell.

Don


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Don B said:


> Hey TJ,
> 
> Yes, rubbing the spool works quite well!
> 
> ...


Hey Don,, 

good to here from you.. are you still hawking rods for Terry C? Me fuzzin that reel on your Makio rod down at STA has been a fond memory and provided many a good story over some single malt..

UR right,, changing conditions are not friends for staticly magged reels, may be best to leave it on the heavy side, hehehe,,,, 160 ain't bad with 40 lb line, heh?

ps you still have that red J Andrews rod?


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

One thing to note is that magnetic breaking is proportional to speed - so you don't notice it's effect so strongly as Centrifugal braking (blocks) which brake proportional to speed squared.

So knobby mag its much like changing oil viscosity - but without the mess)

Eddy current works by the movement of a conductor in the presence of a magnet field. Moving the conductor causes a current to flow in the conductor (in lots of little whirlpools -aka Eddys).

This current produces an opposing magnet field which resists movement.

The current flowing heats up the metal and we loose energy as heat.

Carbon is over 100x less conductive than Alumininium. Carbon fibre will be even lower! So any Eddy current effect is minimal. (Less that the aerodynamic drag effects you'll get from putting something near spool).

Other than Aluminum you can use better conductors (copper and silver) - but they are kinda heavy! Or perhaps some non magnetic steel - though the conductivity may be a bit low.

Magnetic materials - eg steels, wont work too good - they are great at steering a magnetic field to where you want it, but thats not what is needed on spool.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Good info Quickstop...thanks for esplainin' that in such a straight forward way. I printed that out so I could show it to my buddy who owns a tackle shop. We have debated/discussed this issue at length, and I think this will help him "get it"


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi TJ,

"are you still hawking rods for Terry C?"

It was Conoflex. I sell one from time to time. If it were my living, I would be a very skinny dude. I hosted casting workshops in 05 and 06. They were open to the public and free. The 05 workshop featured Roger Mortimore and the 06 workshop featured Jerry Valentine. In 06, I had the Conoflex Makoi Extreme sitting on the rod rack mounted with a wide 6/0, 80# line and 10 ounce sinker. Since noboby was using it, I picked it up and gave it a rip. After witnessing these old bones casting the monster rod, others started using it. Those who used the Extreme for their instruction were awarded a "Makoi, Extreme Caster" ball cap. The most popular rod was the CTS Makoi 405. It was in constant use during the two day workshop.

"UR right,, changing conditions are not friends for staticly magged reels, may be best to leave it on the heavy side, hehehe,,,, 160 ain't bad with 40 lb line, heh?"

Right! But it's more fun living on the edge.

"ps you still have that red J Andrews rod?"

Yep. And it's still pretty. I suppose I should take it fishing one day. There was a J. Andrews that snapped at the 06 workshop. it broke about 2 feet down from the tip. They're getting to be a rare item.

Don


----------

